# Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?



## megaSPEED89 (21. Mai 2017)

*Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem. Es geht um folgendes. Wir haben durch unseren Vermieter einen neuen Kabelnetzbetreiber (Vodafone Kabel Deutschland, vorher Tele Columbus). Soweit alles gut. Nun bin ich am WE dazu gekommen meine beiden TVs neu einzurichten. So aufpassen jetzt. ^^

TV1 steht im Schlafzimmer, nur Digitalempfang über Multimediadose im Schlafzimmer (Kabellänge 1m)
TV2 Wohnzimmer, HD-TV mittels CI+ Modul über Multimediadose im Wohnzimmer (Kabellänge über 20m + 1m Verlängerung)

Beim TV1 empfange ich rund 328 Sender. Bei TV2 nur noch 268. Einige HD-Sender wie Phonix oder N-TV fehlen gänzlich. Ich habe vorhin mit dem technischen Support von VodafoneKD telefoniert und der nette Herr meinte das das Signal auf dem Weg von Dose zu TV2 verloren geht und dadurch nicht alle Sender zur Verfügung stehen. Tipp war halt TV2 mal mit dem kurzen Antennenkabel an die Dose anschließen und neu initialisieren. Siehe da 328 Sender wie TV1 auch. OK alles zurück gebaut und wieder normal angeschlossen. Signal war bei den nicht vorhanden Sendern wieder weg (ist ja klar^^).

Ich wollte dann nochmal neuen Sendersuchlauf starten nun findet er keinen einzigen mehr. Ich bin der Meinung das das Kabel ausgedient hat. Ich will mir nun ein 15m Kabel kaufen (reicht vollkommen aus) und ohne zusätzliche Verlängerung, also ein Kabel von Dose zu TV2.

Jetzt meine Frage. Welche Eigenschaften muss das Kabel haben damit es diese Distanz störungsfrei überbrückt? Wäre auch für ne Kaufempfehlung Dankbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*



megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage. Welche Eigenschaften muss das Kabel haben damit es diese Distanz störungsfrei überbrückt? Wäre auch für ne Kaufempfehlung Dankbar.



Es muss eine doppelte Schirmung aufweisen.
Wenn du aber ohnehin neu verlegen musst würde ich gleich ein qualitativ deutlich besseres Kabel verwenden - denn dann haste erstens maximale Signalqualität/minimale Dämpfung, zweitens jahrzehntelang Ruhe und drittens sind beispielsweise 4-fach geschirmte Koaxkabel kaum teurer als die doppelt geschirmten wenn man nicht hunderte Meter verlegen muss.

Ein sehr hochwertiges Kabel wäre etwa dieses hier: HB Digital 135dB 25m Koaxial SAT Kabel Reines KU Kupfer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## megaSPEED89 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

OK also so um die 135db und 4fach abgeschirmt. Brauche ich für das o.g. Kabel nicht auch irgendwelche anderen "Köpfe"? Weil die sehen nicht so aus wie das, welches am TV hängt imo...

Da ich mir das Gebastel an der Dose nicht zutraue, hätte ich gerne eher ne Kaufempfelung mit den richtigen Steckköpfen. ^^

EDIT: sowas hier evt.??? Uplink - 15m 135dB HDTV Antennenkabel 75 Ohm | Premium: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Das war nur ein Beispiel - du findest die gleichen Kabelqualitäten natürlich auch mit fertig montierten Köpfen, gerade, winklig, was auch immer benötigt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Man könnte noch einen Breitbandverstärker vor das lange Kabel schalten.

Auch die Qualität der Verteiler / Buchsen / Stecker spielt eine Rolle.
Wenn der TV eine Signalstärkeanzeige hat, schalte die mal ein.



megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> EDIT: sowas hier evt.??? Uplink - 15m 135dB HDTV Antennenkabel 75 Ohm | Premium: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Das ist, ähem, Rotz.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Ist das hier zu empfehlen, 5fach abgeschirmt, Kupferinnenleiter, 15m???
15m Antennenkabel 135 dB Koax Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*



megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Ist das hier zu empfehlen,


Geh in einen Elektromarkt und laß Dir was empfehlen.
Das Internetgeschreibsel ist meist von vorn bis hinten gelogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Dabei aber "Elektromarkt" =!= MediaMarkt, Saturn und sonstige Ramschläden - die verkaufen dir die gleichen Kabel die schon verlinkt wurden zum 4-fachen Preis. 

Mal im Ernst - für die Aufgabe die hier gestellt ist - 15 Meter Koaxkabel das alle Frequenzen vernünftig ohne große Dämpfung durchbringt - ist jedes halbwegs vernünftige Kabel mehr als ausreichend. Wer hier zu nem 4-fach geschirmten Kabel greift wo die passenden Anschlüsse dran sind macht definitiv nichts falsch. Natürlich gibts immer besseres aber das ist hier schlichtweg nicht notwendig.
Ich habe hier deutlich längere Koaxkabel liegen die nur doppelt geschirmt sind und mehrere Jahrzehnte alt sind (!) und selbst hier ist HDTV und mehrere Hundert MBit/s Internet gar kein Problem. Selbst der Kabelteil, den Vodafone vor ein paar Jahren neu verlegt hat ist nur doppelt geschirmt (und geeignet bis 10 GBit/s über DOCSIS3.1 sowie UHD-TV wenns denn irgendwann kommt).


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dabei aber "Elektromarkt" =!= MediaMarkt, Saturn und sonstige Ramschläden - die verkaufen dir die gleichen Kabel die schon verlinkt wurden zum 4-fachen Preis.


Jupp.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst - für die Aufgabe die hier gestellt ist - 15 Meter Koaxkabel das alle Frequenzen vernünftig ohne große Dämpfung durchbringt - ist jedes halbwegs vernünftige Kabel mehr als ausreichend.


Denk ich auch.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Na mal schauen, ich habe das Koaxialkabel aus Post #6 bestellt gestern früh und sollte heute ankommen. Ich melde mich wenn ich es verlegt habe und wirklich alle Sender empfange.


----------



## Burster (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

Falls das nichts taugt, kannst du dir immer noch das Kathrein LCD 95 holen. Habe davon selbst zig Meter verlegt, sehr hochwertiges Kabel. Kann ich nur sehr empfehlen, kostet aber auch etwas.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neues Koaxialkabel für HDTV nötig?*

So ich habs gestern morgen verlegt und siehe da, alle Sender gefunden also hat sich das Kabel auf jeden gelohnt. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------

